
Well designed color sensor datasheet [pdf] - gregsadetsky
https://www.atlas-scientific.com/files/EZO_RGB_Datasheet.pdf
======
gregsadetsky
Stumbled upon Atlas Scientific's pH sensor (via an Adafruit tutorial) and was
very surprised at the clearness of their datasheets. It's colorful,
informative, has clear do's & don'ts.

These do seem to target hobbyists -- but (as an electronics hobbyist) -- I
don't see anything wrong with that. :-)

Cheers

